# Problem with Anavar... I never know if it's real



## DaBeast25 (Feb 17, 2013)

I remember having the same feeling the last time I wanted to add Var to my cycle.  I look around and I'm NEVER convinced 100% that I know I'm getting the real deal.  It's supposed to be really expensive, yet you see some places that have it very cheap... even 50mg tabs for less $ per/mg than 10mg tabs.  

Now... common sense would tell you that the 50mg tabs must be fake because that just would make sense, right???  But then you see a couple post here and there saying that they're legit and G2G.

So, does this mean the places that have it listed for a lot of $ are all selling quality Anavar?  Or are they just making more of a profit off of a compound that very commonly faked(so they say)...

Anyway, just wondering if anyone cares to add info or advice to my random rant.  I'm looking to add Var to a Test cycle coming up soon.  Mainly for the positive effect of the joints/cartillage, low sides, and leaning effects(although I really think the leaning part has way more to do with diet that any one compound).


----------



## Laborer (Feb 17, 2013)

I have used euro-pharm var and it was really good. Also have run IP 50s with and with out the red specs and it isnt bad, but prefer there 10's over the 50s. There also have been same very good reviews from AY's and AMA's.


----------



## SFW (Feb 17, 2013)

Maybe step up to mens steroids next time, just to be certain. Save the Var for your girlfriend.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 17, 2013)

SFW said:


> Maybe step up to mens steroids next time, just to be certain. Save the Var for your girlfriend.



lol, this is to run alongside Test E & P


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 17, 2013)

DaBeast25 said:


> lol, this is to run alongside *Test E & P*





also girl 'roids.. negged for no tren


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 17, 2013)

Real var murders any oral IMO.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 17, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> also girl 'roids.. negged for no tren



hahaha, well you've got me there.  Haven't messed with tren


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 17, 2013)

You will know if your var is real. I've used fake var 3 times, and real var once and the results were completely different. First two were completely bunk. Zero effects. Source offered it very cheap and obviously expected people to stack it with something and give it credit for results. Second time 50mg var tabs felt more like 20mg dbol tabs. Got ridiculous wet pumps, water retention, weight gain, the works. Fourth time holy shit. Using an excellent private supplier, 75mg per day blew away any other oral I had ever tried. Saw new veins every day, crazy dry pumps, strength, results within the first week. My training partner (female) took 12.5 mg per day and I saw new vascularity on her every week and serious muscle and strength gain.

Guys var is not a mild or weak steroid. I'm 225 8%. Tried almost everything at least once. When you try real var, you will be blow away by 50-150mg. Do not believe any of this bullshit. If you get var from a source and you're not impressed as hell by 100mg per day of it within the first week, never use that source again. EVER.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 17, 2013)

Calves of Steel said:


> You will know if your var is real. I've used fake var 3 times, and real var once and the results were completely different. First two were completely bunk. Zero effects. Source offered it very cheap and obviously expected people to stack it with something and give it credit for results. Second time 50mg var tabs felt more like 20mg dbol tabs. Got ridiculous wet pumps, water retention, weight gain, the works. Fourth time holy shit. Using an excellent private supplier, 75mg per day blew away any other oral I had ever tried. Saw new veins every day, crazy dry pumps, strength, results within the first week. My training partner (female) took 12.5 mg per day and I saw new vascularity on her every week and serious muscle and strength gain.
> 
> Guys var is not a mild or weak steroid. I'm 225 8%. Tried almost everything at least once. When you try real var, you will be blow away by 50-150mg. Do not believe any of this bullshit. If you get var from a source and you're not impressed as hell by 100mg per day of it within the first week, never use that source again. EVER.




225 @ 8% ?


u should post more often


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 17, 2013)

I miss this place. Used to have a paid membership here but lately I've been a more active on another board.


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 18, 2013)

Calves of Steel said:


> You will know if your var is real. I've used fake var 3 times, and real var once and the results were completely different. First two were completely bunk. Zero effects. Source offered it very cheap and obviously expected people to stack it with something and give it credit for results. Second time 50mg var tabs felt more like 20mg dbol tabs. Got ridiculous wet pumps, water retention, weight gain, the works. Fourth time holy shit. Using an excellent private supplier, 75mg per day blew away any other oral I had ever tried. Saw new veins every day, crazy dry pumps, strength, results within the first week. My training partner (female) took 12.5 mg per day and I saw new vascularity on her every week and serious muscle and strength gain.
> 
> Guys var is not a mild or weak steroid. I'm 225 8%. Tried almost everything at least once. When you try real var, you will be blow away by 50-150mg. Do not believe any of this bullshit. If you get var from a source and you're not impressed as hell by 100mg per day of it within the first week, never use that source again. EVER.



Couldn't agree more! Same exact thing happend to me


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 18, 2013)

*be careful with anavar..when your anavar is not like 300-400% x more expensive then D-bol,its for sure fake!
*


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 18, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *be careful with anavar..when your anavar is not like 300-400% x more expensive then D-bol,its for sure fake!
> *



Yup!  But like others have said, real anavar will blow you away.   I have a buddy who ran your B-D anavar and had great results.   I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## TRUE1 (Feb 18, 2013)

Calves of Steel said:


> You will know if your var is real. I've used fake var 3 times, and real var once and the results were completely different. First two were completely bunk. Zero effects. Source offered it very cheap and obviously expected people to stack it with something and give it credit for results. Second time 50mg var tabs felt more like 20mg dbol tabs. Got ridiculous wet pumps, water retention, weight gain, the works. Fourth time holy shit. Using an excellent private supplier, 75mg per day blew away any other oral I had ever tried. Saw new veins every day, crazy dry pumps, strength, results within the first week. My training partner (female) took 12.5 mg per day and I saw new vascularity on her every week and serious muscle and strength gain.
> 
> Guys var is not a mild or weak steroid. I'm 225 8%. Tried almost everything at least once. When you try real var, you will be blow away by 50-150mg. Do not believe any of this bullshit. If you get var from a source and you're not impressed as hell by 100mg per day of it within the first week, never use that source again. EVER.


*So which brand are you talking about that worked? GENEZA?
Thanks!*


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 18, 2013)

Def not Geneza!! But if you get some real let me know where ya got it


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry guys, my good var was from a private chef. Doesn't have a website and you won't find him on any boards. Can't really tell you where else to look as this is the only var I've ever used that was good, but I can tell you that when you do find real properly dosed var you will be saying holy shit at the veins, holy shit at the strength, holy shit at the dry, tight, and full pumps, you may get a little blood pressure increase/redness the first time you take 50mg or more in one sitting, and all within the first week. You won't be thinking any of that it's a girls steroid or I'm just not a responder business at 50-100mg per day, and you will not get any gyno or a puffy face or more than a few pounds of water (which will all be glycogen water) from it. None of that subcutaneous puff.


----------



## TRUE1 (Feb 18, 2013)

tinyshrek said:


> Def not Geneza!! But if you get some real let me know where ya got it


I use GENEZA TEST....so do a bunch of my buddies....keeps me at 1,000 when I am using 1cc weekly.  Is GENEZA not good??


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 18, 2013)

Never understood why Var's anabolic:androgenic ratio is always listed as 322-630:24 when it's considered to be such a weak compound.

That anabolic rating would put it far above test and along the lines of tren... just doesn't seem right but that's what's always listed as anavars ratio???


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 19, 2013)

Bump... I'd actually like to hear if anyone has any rational regarding Var's high anabolic rating


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Whats the point of using anavar unless you are just trying to get slight results. Use the real stuff.
I would suggest using supertest or winnie that would get you the best results sustanol is also great
if you are trying to put on size man. What are your goals what are you trying to do currently>


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 19, 2013)

My last post was referring to Var's anabolic rating being so high (322-630) when it's considered such a weak compound....

to answer your question, I'm running a short cycle with Test P and E as more of a cut/recomp than anything else, because I've had joint issues in the past anavar's positive effect on collagen synthesis is the primary reason that I've added it.  If I were just looking for pure wet size I would have probably ran dbol, or Super DMZ again.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 19, 2013)

Anabolic androgenic ratios are complete balonie and should be ignored. I read an anadrol study where they used some limb diameter as the measure of anabolism, so fat and water = anabolism. Wonder how high sodium's anabolic # would be. And androgenic I've seen calculated by increase in mass of the levator ani muscle (the one dogs use to wag their tails). Completely meaningless. In practice. Tren ace is not 5X as androgenic as test prop at an equivalent dose. Maybe 2-3 times. Masteron is HIGHLY androgen, and it's number is like 25 or something stupid. For Christ's sake turinabol has 0 as it's androgenic factor. Ever seen the east german women's swim team that used tbol? Definitely some androgenic measure to it. Best to ignore those numbers, they mean nothing and are very misleading.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Do you have a trusted source for protein? MGN makes a great pure whey isolate that is 
guaranteed to give you the results you are looking for. It comes in some great flavors like
Rocky Road Ice Cream Sandwich Cake Batter and Peanut Butter. Give it a shot


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 20, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Do you have a trusted source for protein? MGN makes a great pure whey isolate that is
> guaranteed to give you the results you are looking for. It comes in some great flavors like
> Rocky Road Ice Cream Sandwich Cake Batter and Peanut Butter. Give it a shot



What the fuck does your post have to do with the topic?


----------



## murf23 (Feb 20, 2013)

Isnt it obvious ? Just look at the bottom of his post . advertising whore !!!


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 21, 2013)

I have seen some well priced liquids that are 50mg that yield the same results as taking high dollar 10mg vars.


----------



## Newbee80 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Where to buy legit Anavar*



Calves of Steel said:


> You will know if your var is real. I've used fake var 3 times, and real var once and the results were completely different. First two were completely bunk. Zero effects. Source offered it very cheap and obviously expected people to stack it with something and give it credit for results. Second time 50mg var tabs felt more like 20mg dbol tabs. Got ridiculous wet pumps, water retention, weight gain, the works. Fourth time holy shit. Using an excellent private supplier, 75mg per day blew away any other oral I had ever tried. Saw new veins every day, crazy dry pumps, strength, results within the first week. My training partner (female) took 12.5 mg per day and I saw new vascularity on her every week and serious muscle and strength gain.
> 
> Guys var is not a mild or weak steroid. I'm 225 8%. Tried almost everything at least once. When you try real var, you will be blow away by 50-150mg. Do not believe any of this bullshit. If you get var from a source and you're not impressed as hell by 100mg per day of it within the first week, never use that source again. EVER.



Would you happen to know where we can buy legit anavar (5mg)?
I am a female, working out for many years but never used steroid but now want to try but afraid of fake stuff...


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 11, 2013)

Newbee80 said:


> Would you happen to know where we can buy legit anavar (5mg)?
> I am a female, working out for many years but never used steroid but now want to try but afraid of fake stuff...



I would really love to help you, but the only anavar that I know of that I've used (and a female friend of mine has also used) and am 100% sure are legit are from private sources. If you PM me, I can try to give you a bit or direction and let you know a few that definitely are not legit however, as I'm not allowed to put that out in the open for some extremely immoral reason. It is very important that you do not take chances on this. I have used fake 50mg anavars in the past that were definitely 20mg(or so) dbols in the past. As far as the low dosed pills, you're more likely to have nothing in them or some sort of stimulant than an androgenic compound like dbol since the low dosed pills are made for women, but it's still extremely important to know what you're getting yourself into.

I'm in fact using anavar again at the moment. Just started 3 days ago at 75mg and my blood pressure is up, strength is up, pumps are really REALLY tight and vascular, blood pressure is up from 110/75 to 125/78 reseting, my weight has not gone up at all and my face doesn't look any thicker (dbol would have already put water on me), I've lost no lines or definition. Walking uphill for 5 minutes gives me a strong (but not overwhelming) pump in my calves. I'm 230 lbs, 7% and have been on test tren mast long esters (700 ew total) for several months. This is the only thing that I have changed and it is very noticeable. Anavar is an excellent excellent steroid. Seriously. If you're not impressed then what you have is fake and it's ok to admit that it's fake and that you've been had and change sources.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jun 11, 2013)

DaBeast25 said:


> Bump... I'd actually like to hear if anyone has any rational regarding Var's high anabolic rating



Hit up google. If you read how these values are established you will understand how they do not always translate to real world results. A guy named HenryV made an excellent post on another forum explaining it in great detail. Once you read that you will see why say halotestin isnt even close to what you would expect it to be re: gains in real world use.


----------



## Newbee80 (Jun 12, 2013)

Calves of Steel said:


> I would really love to help you, but the only anavar that I know of that I've used (and a female friend of mine has also used) and am 100% sure are legit are from private sources. If you PM me, I can try to give you a bit or direction and let you know a few that definitely are not legit however, as I'm not allowed to put that out in the open for some extremely immoral reason. It is very important that you do not take chances on this. I have used fake 50mg anavars in the past that were definitely 20mg(or so) dbols in the past. As far as the low dosed pills, you're more likely to have nothing in them or some sort of stimulant than an androgenic compound like dbol since the low dosed pills are made for women, but it's still extremely important to know what you're getting yourself into.
> 
> I'm in fact using anavar again at the moment. Just started 3 days ago at 75mg and my blood pressure is up, strength is up, pumps are really REALLY tight and vascular, blood pressure is up from 110/75 to 125/78 reseting, my weight has not gone up at all and my face doesn't look any thicker (dbol would have already put water on me), I've lost no lines or definition. Walking uphill for 5 minutes gives me a strong (but not overwhelming) pump in my calves. I'm 230 lbs, 7% and have been on test tren mast long esters (700 ew total) for several months. This is the only thing that I have changed and it is very noticeable. Anavar is an excellent excellent steroid. Seriously. If you're not impressed then what you have is fake and it's ok to admit that it's fake and that you've been had and change sources.



Not to sound stupid, but I can't seem to find PM option in here...
Thanks for the info... a friend of mine have var 10mg 100 tablets for $145. Does it sound right? It seems a little cheap to me ... I haven't seen the package or the pill yet. Is there any Lab that is more trusty than the other?


----------



## ItzLouGunz (Jun 12, 2013)

Newbee80 said:


> Not to sound stupid, but I can't seem to find PM option in here...


I believe you may have to have a certain amount of posts...I myself haven't figured it out yet..hopefully I will soon


----------



## Newbee80 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Anavar*

Would anyone know if there are differences between these two:

Oxanabol Tablets - Anavar(oxandrolone) - British Dragon -100 tablets 10mg -$290 USD
Anavar Oxanabolic (oxandrolone) - Asia Pharma - 100 tablets 10mg -$350 USD


----------



## muscleicon (Jun 12, 2013)

Newbee, PM function opens up after you have 10+ post.

_*Icon*_


----------



## J.thom (Jun 12, 2013)

Newbee80 said:


> Would anyone know if there are differences between these two:
> 
> Oxanabol Tablets - Anavar(oxandrolone) - British Dragon -100 tablets 10mg -$290 USD
> Anavar Oxanabolic (oxandrolone) - Asia Pharma - 100 tablets 10mg -$350 USD



Get your post count up and PM me.


----------



## J.thom (Jun 12, 2013)

Newbee80 said:


> Not to sound stupid, but I can't seem to find PM option in here...
> Thanks for the info... a friend of mine have var 10mg 100 tablets for $145. Does it sound right? It seems a little cheap to me ... I haven't seen the package or the pill yet. Is there any Lab that is more trusty than the other?



checkout the worldpharma or uncle z section of the sponsor section


----------



## Newbee80 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks Icon


----------



## Newbee80 (Jun 12, 2013)

J.thom said:


> checkout the worldpharma or uncle z section of the sponsor section



J. these are actually from Worldpharma


----------



## J.thom (Jun 12, 2013)

Newbee80 said:


> J. these are actually from Worldpharma



I know. That is why I said check out the section and pm me if you would like. gl


----------



## Newbee80 (Jun 12, 2013)

ItzLouGunz said:


> I believe you may have to have a certain amount of posts...I myself haven't figured it out yet..hopefully I will soon



Yes, I've been told by 10+ posts


----------



## Newbee80 (Jun 12, 2013)

J.thom said:


> I know. That is why I said check out the section and pm me if you would like. gl



I did and I need 3 more posts to go to be able to PM you


----------



## Newbee80 (Jun 12, 2013)

Newbee80 said:


> I did and I need 3 more posts to go to be able to PM you



J. They are out of stock for Anavar - Asia Pharma (10mg tablets - 100 tablets $350). I couldn't find any in Uncle Z site, how long would it take for them to have it again?


----------



## JC3 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ime orals taste differently.  I have always used powders and have tasted winny, dbol, var, proviro, adex, etc.    They taste very different, even with fillers added.  I know this doest help secure a good source, but it does let you know if your var is winny.  Good luck.


----------



## Grozny (Jun 12, 2013)

I trust only two brands when we talk about expensive compounds, like var, halo and tren; 

1.  British dragon - Asia Pharma 
2.  BP


----------



## Newbee80 (Jun 12, 2013)

Grozny said:


> I trust only two brands when we talk about expensive compounds, like var, halo and tren;
> 
> 1.  British dragon - Asia Pharma
> 2.  BP



Do you know of any good source to purchase var 10mg (Asia Pharma)?


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 12, 2013)

I would suggest getting your post count up and using PM for sourcing.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 12, 2013)

Newbee80 said:


> Do you know of any good source to purchase var 10mg (Asia Pharma)?



*i am the best..
i can do offer buy 2 bottles and receive 3rd bottle free!*


----------



## J.thom (Jun 13, 2013)

Newbee80 said:


> J. They are out of stock for Anavar - Asia Pharma (10mg tablets - 100 tablets $350). I couldn't find any in Uncle Z site, how long would it take for them to have it again?



like i said get your post count up and send me a private message. I think you are on the right track with Asia Pharma from WP.


----------



## Newbee80 (Jun 13, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *i am the best..
> i can do offer buy 2 bottles and receive 3rd bottle free!*



Well, World-Pharma got back to me that they don't have var 10mg 100 tablets (Asia Pharma) in stock until next year. Where are yours from?


----------



## Newbee80 (Jun 13, 2013)

Calves of Steel said:


> I would suggest getting your post count up and using PM for sourcing.


I did and sent you PM but your Inbox is full so it didn't go through 
I'd suggest you clear up some messages


----------



## J.thom (Jun 13, 2013)

British Dragon. very solid choice


----------



## blergs. (Jun 13, 2013)

I recently got a bunch fo stuff from PSL, haven't used there var but the rest is good so far and i have seen 3 hg brands that are 100% GTG.  
also i know this Canadian lab i just used for var that was really nice.
I love var!


----------



## Grozny (Jun 13, 2013)

u are g2g with WP british dragon oxan  all other ug's var options are quite risky choice. BD is approved brand.


----------



## J.thom (Jun 14, 2013)

Grozny said:


> u are g2g with WP british dragon oxan  all other ug's var options are quite risky choice. BD is approved brand.



this


----------



## C3p0 (Jun 14, 2013)

If its not pharmacy grade its not anavar. These UG guys cant get it. If theyre selling it odds are its proviron or halo or something to that sort. Dont bother with anavar if you have to get it from a UGL. They all sell something they call anavar but I would bet you be 9/10 of them are pushing something else just so they look more legit.


----------



## TapDaddy (Jun 14, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> If its not pharmacy grade its not anavar. These UG guys cant get it. If theyre selling it odds are its proviron or halo or something to that sort. Dont bother with anavar if you have to get it from a UGL. They all sell something they call anavar but I would bet you be 9/10 of them are pushing something else just so they look more legit.



Do you have facts supporting your claim? I am interested in hearing more.


----------



## nozeryder (Jun 15, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> If its not pharmacy grade its not anavar. These UG guys cant get it. If theyre selling it odds are its proviron or halo or something to that sort. Dont bother with anavar if you have to get it from a UGL. They all sell something they call anavar but I would bet you be 9/10 of them are pushing something else just so they look more legit.


You don't know what you're talking about.  There's plenty of good var out there.  Any ug lab can purchase the same high purity raws that a pharmacy does.  It will cost more but the final product will be the same.  What separates the good from the bad is the quality of the raws.  Quality anavar will yield results starting at 20mgs/D.
My local apothecary is a compounding pharmacy and caps 10mgs at less than $2 per.  According to some here it's gotta be bunk since it doesn't cost $300.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 15, 2013)

There's a _LOT_ of bunk anavar out there. Just saying.


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 15, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> If its not pharmacy grade its not anavar. These UG guys cant get it. If theyre selling it odds are its proviron or halo or something to that sort. Dont bother with anavar if you have to get it from a UGL. They all sell something they call anavar but I would bet you be 9/10 of them are pushing something else just so they look more legit.



Not all UGL are the same. I'm not sure you are as much of an expert as you think. 
BD is the most copied name since it actually stopped producing years ago. Asia Pharm is very good but it is a high end UGL itself, this has been debated to death. 
Halo cost as much as Anavar and is actually a tougher raw to find. 
I challenge you to prove your statements, I have mass spectrometer certification to prove mine.


----------



## Grozny (Jun 16, 2013)

Is not so hard to understand this; Alpha Pharma produce a quality aas in India  with all manufacturing licenses that they need same as Asia Pharma - New BD. Those lab arent UG's they dont produce steroids in kitchen or in basement like most of the all UG labs.


----------



## tank13 (Aug 13, 2013)

can any one help with a good source of legit ANAVAR? i seen the comments but they do not really say one.
i am new to this forum 
thanks


----------



## Hoopz3006 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey, new guy to the site. Seen some interesting posts here.

I got some Fuerza labs Anavar 50mg, blue hexagon shaped. Do you guys recon they are good or fakes. I've been trying for 1 week now and don't know if I'm wasting my time with them.
Does var even come in this form?

Any info would be superb, cheers


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 16, 2013)

i am convinced that all var period is really under dosed.. All the 80s vets i talked to would pop 6 or 8 5mg vars and they were monsters... Now you hear of these guys popping 100mg on this board and no where near that size. I then started to talk to a few of the doctors who i work with who are on 5mg human grade var thats like 7$ a tab and only running 20mgs and there results are mind blowing compared to what I have seen people run with 100mgs. I understand there is a difference with HG vs UGL but seriously these guys are running 20-30mg and are gaining massive size. I am not talking about big gains like people say around here. I am talking heavy weights that are placing top 3 at big NPC shows. 

This is why i dont mess with VAR period the stuff is way over priced for the gains i can get. I can run higher HGH and get better gains. I can just up my dose of tren too and know I am getting my $$ worth.


----------



## Hoopz3006 (Oct 17, 2013)

So you think the 50mg I have are fake? I dunno if there is even such a thing a var which is blue in colour and hexagon shaped. I emailed fuerza but had no reply? I suppose I'll stick with it for the 6 weeks and see how it goes, I read somewhere things really only kick off after week 2.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 17, 2013)

Hoopz3006 said:


> So you think the 50mg I have are fake? I dunno if there is even such a thing a var which is blue in colour and hexagon shaped. I emailed fuerza but had no reply? I suppose I'll stick with it for the 6 weeks and see how it goes, I read somewhere things really only kick off after week 2.



i dont think they are fake so to say just heavily underdosed. A lab can make a tab what ever color and shape they want so saying there are no blue hexagon tabs is dumb. I have had dbol with superman logos on them and also had drol that looked like tweety bird. I think the UGL was trying to be funny with the tweety bird tabs but they worked. 

Var is normally faked often though which is why i wont mess with it. There is a HUGE hype with var and idk why. People say the results are great, but i get a better look with winny then var. I even like low dose dbol with proviron better then var. Just saying I could be spending 10-15$ a day on var to run it at 100mg or spend 2$ a day to run winstrol.. Thats more HGH brotha and more tren.

Or just run Halo which is $$ too but the results are legit and you only need 30mg. just my 2cents on Var i will leave it for the girls and just up my tren to a gram.


----------



## Christsean (Oct 17, 2013)

One way to know if it's real. Give it to your wife and see if she turns into a man. Lol!


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 17, 2013)

Christsean said:


> One way to know if it's real. Give it to your wife and see if she turns into a man. Lol!



That is why i stick to the drugs that are hard to fake...

Dbol-BLOWS ME UP
Test- you can get bloodwork
Drol-gives me insane pump
tren-if you cant tell your on tren your an idiot
NPP-HUGE volume
Deca- no dick no good
Eq- bloody noises (all ways does this to me)
winny-hurts my elbows
Mast- hair falls out with procecia
Halo- i will kill you if i see you

I stay away from primo and var because its so hard to tell if its legit and so often faked. You can be running primo and it turns out to be eq or npp.

The best results also I have had is only running two compounds at a time at higher dose then multiple with lower dose but same overal dose.

I just got off of 1400 test and 600 npp best cycle so far. no i am jumping right into 1g tren 400 test. No orals nothing else, then I will go into high tren and high eq. keep the compounds changing, its giving me WAY better results then say 700 test 400 tren 500 mast 50 winny. My blood work is also INSANLY good for how long I have been on and the dose I am at. But I also want to turn into a beast too... 240 is my goal at 5 8.


----------



## Christsean (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes sir, fake var, wife has a hairy chest. Lol!

I would rather spend my money on proviron with test for insane hardness, vascularity and pumps. Their some hgh in and you got some freak show stuff!!


----------



## independent (Oct 17, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> That is why i stick to the drugs that are hard to fake...
> 
> Dbol-BLOWS ME UP
> Test- you can get bloodwork
> ...



240 lean at 5'8" is big. Kos would call you a midget though.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 17, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> 240 lean at 5'8" is big. Kos would call you a midget though.



yup its my long term goal. I all most hit 220 this year at around 13% it was a nightmare forcing the food in. So i dropped back to 210 at 11%. and Jay Cutler is only 5 8 as well...


----------



## Hoopz3006 (Oct 17, 2013)

suppose only way to really find out is finish what I started and see what happens, I'll update after a couple more weeks.. After that i'll put all your info to good use and try some mix n match... Winny was ok before, dbol just gave me spots and sore nipples.


----------



## s2h (Oct 17, 2013)

IMO there's more bunk Var then there is legit Var.....there is some out there but there's much more fake Var then real....dbol is the main sub used in fake Var...

As for the 50mg Var tabs...I doubt they are legit....but Jay is correct on color and shape....anything can be any color or shaped....comes down to the filler and the press...those superman ones are pretty nifty...so I heard..


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 17, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> i am convinced that all var period is really under dosed.. All the 80s vets i talked to would pop 6 or 8 5mg vars and they were monsters... Now you hear of these guys popping 100mg on this board and no where near that size. I then started to talk to a few of the doctors who i work with who are on 5mg human grade var thats like 7$ a tab and only running 20mgs and there results are mind blowing compared to what I have seen people run with 100mgs. I understand there is a difference with HG vs UGL but seriously these guys are running 20-30mg and are gaining massive size. I am not talking about big gains like people say around here. I am talking heavy weights that are placing top 3 at big NPC shows.
> 
> This is why i dont mess with VAR period the stuff is way over priced for the gains i can get. I can run higher HGH and get better gains. I can just up my dose of tren too and know I am getting my $$ worth.



jay - do you mess with proviron?


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> jay - do you mess with proviron?



yeah i like to take proviron with dbol. It is amazing. Dbol is pretty much my staple oral if i am on an oral. I like to run dbol for prep to. Stops me from getting flat and just run mast or proviron and tons of AI with it and gains are insane. I just got a hold of some blue hearts and its by far my fav


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 17, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> yeah i like to take proviron with dbol. It is amazing. Dbol is pretty much my staple oral if i am on an oral. I like to run dbol for prep to. Stops me from getting flat and just run mast or proviron and tons of AI with it and gains are insane. I just got a hold of some blue hearts and its by far my fav



I've got a mate who's used slin with good results right thru prep. ...

What kinda proviron doses you run?


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I've got a mate who's used slin with good results right thru prep. ...
> 
> What kinda proviron doses you run?



i just ran 50mg... I am thinking about doing slin to but just scared cause i am going keto allot but i have heard of guys running slin while on keto... I have no clue how they do it, but something i should ask a few of my buddies who do my diets.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 29, 2013)

s2h said:


> IMO there's more bunk Var then there is legit Var.....there is some out there but there's much more fake Var then real....dbol is the main sub used in fake Var...
> 
> As for the 50mg Var tabs...I doubt they are legit....but Jay is correct on color and shape....anything can be any color or shaped....comes down to the filler and the press...those superman ones are pretty nifty...so I heard..




this, I was given some bd stamped var a cpl years ago from a private source and it was totally bunk..not even the normal wet dbol bunk..did not one thing at all
in another example though I also got some cyp through a private source that had a label on it that if you look it up...is a horrible scamming lab..problem is a friend made it and he just picked a bad label name.It was totally good to go (nice quality really)

I've also had something CALLED var through a source a cpl years back that I'd love to get my hands on again because I was stupidly strong on it.

its all relative


----------



## ldzp (Jan 1, 2014)

Can I PM some people in this thread to see if what I have found is legit? Thanks


----------



## happygirl33 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi Calves of Steel,
I'm new to this site and trying to research anavar as well. I saw that you have some advice on how to be sure we are ordering real anavar. Being that I any new to this site I'm not even sure how to sent you a personal message. If you could please contact me or provide me with some information I would really appreciate it. I am 33 years old and have been working out for four years. I'm not fat but I'm not lean either. My upper body is more built than my lower half no matter how hard I work. I also eat very healthy, my body is just stuck where I'm at and it's very frustrating. I would really appreciate any advice you can offer!


----------



## SheriV (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi happygirl

you need to get your post count up over ten posts in order to send a private message and this is a pretty old thread.

a good place to start is the new members sections and start reading around and posting here and there


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 8, 2014)

jay_steel said:


> i am convinced that all var period is really under dosed.. All the 80s vets i talked to would pop 6 or 8 5mg vars and they were monsters... Now you hear of these guys popping 100mg on this board and no where near that size. I then started to talk to a few of the doctors who i work with who are on 5mg human grade var thats like 7$ a tab and only running 20mgs and there results are mind blowing compared to what I have seen people run with 100mgs. I understand there is a difference with HG vs UGL but seriously these guys are running 20-30mg and are gaining massive size. I am not talking about big gains like people say around here. I am talking heavy weights that are placing top 3 at big NPC shows.
> 
> This is why i dont mess with VAR period the stuff is way over priced for the gains i can get. I can run higher HGH and get better gains. I can just up my dose of tren too and know I am getting my $$ worth.


I am one of those eighty's Var users. The Searle came in 2.5 mg little football shaped pills. I took four alone back in 84' and gained a good solid 12 pounds of muscle. No bloat, just dry. F'ing amazing. Love that stuff. 

So there is no legit DOMESTIC VAR. I don't want to deal with overseas stuff. Makes me too nervous.


----------



## Christsean (Mar 8, 2014)

heady muscle said:


> I am one of those eighty's Var users. The Searle came in 2.5 mg little football shaped pills. I took four alone back in 84' and gained a good solid 12 pounds of muscle. No bloat, just dry. F'ing amazing. Love that stuff.
> 
> So there is no legit DOMESTIC VAR. I don't want to deal with overseas stuff. Makes me too nervous.



I can tell you that they do have a few companies with legit anavar  domestically. I have used it and it definitely performs as it's supposed to perform and it checks out in a lab against a know reference.

Sent from a tiny touchscreen gizmo, excuse any auto correct nonsense that slips in.....


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 8, 2014)

Christsean said:


> I can tell you that they do have a few companies with legit anavar  domestically. I have used it and it definitely performs as it's supposed to perform and it checks out in a lab against a know reference.
> 
> Sent from a tiny touchscreen gizmo, excuse any auto correct nonsense that slips in.....


Can I pm you?


----------



## plethal (Mar 9, 2014)

Pm me as well pls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperLift (Mar 11, 2014)

What world pharma said! It's fishy when you find anavar for like $100... Luckily I get mine from CVS with a script. Without a script it's $1100/bottle.  Anavar is expensive to make. If its 100$, then it's probably not the greatest..


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 11, 2014)

DaBeast25 said:


> I remember having the same feeling the last time I wanted to add Var to my cycle.  I look around and I'm NEVER convinced 100% that I know I'm getting the real deal.  It's supposed to be really expensive, yet you see some places that have it very cheap... even 50mg tabs for less $ per/mg than 10mg tabs.
> 
> Now... common sense would tell you that the 50mg tabs must be fake because that just would make sense, right???  But then you see a couple post here and there saying that they're legit and G2G.



There is a way to test anavar, and it's less than twenty bucks.

http://www.labmax.ca/products/single-test-for-anavar-and-winstrol-only.html


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 11, 2014)

yes but like i put before it can be 5mg of var claming there 25mg and its still going to test positive for var. I have ran var from a VERY trusted source at 100mg and was not impressed and then I ran it at 100mg from another source and thought it was the best drug in the world. I knew it was not winny because i cant handle winny and the only other comparable drug for cutting would be halo and thats not even comparable lol really so i knew it was var. Couldnt be dbol because i would have blown up more. I had vains everywhere in a week.


----------



## tl0311 (Mar 11, 2014)

Just ordered some inj. Var from a sponer 25mg/ml. Looking forward to trying it var is the shit. So far I've had good luck. It would be awesome to be able to test the actual content per ml or tab but I'm no lab rat. Super lift I don't know how you got a script for var, but kudos they'd bad ass


----------



## kobefan234 (Mar 12, 2014)

labmax can tell you if your "pill from ugl " is legit var or not right?


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 12, 2014)

kobefan234 said:


> labmax can tell you if your "pill from ugl " is legit var or not right?



If it is dbol or some other substance, then it will not turn the correct color.

It will not tell you dosages, but it will reveal in seconds whether the pill contains anavar.  That is some peace of mind for $20.


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 12, 2014)

Isn't anavar off of the market domestically? I thought pharms stopped making it, how could you get a script for it?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 12, 2014)

nope you get can it prescribed at 2.5 and 10mg


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 12, 2014)

Interesting, I thought it was off the market. What US pharm is making it now?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 12, 2014)

jay_steel said:


> I just got off of 1400 test and 600 npp best cycle so far.



Judging by the new avatar it really did work well.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 12, 2014)

jay_steel said:


> i am convinced that all var period is really under dosed.. *All the 80s vets i talked to would pop 6 or 8 5mg vars and they were monsters..*. Now you hear of these guys popping 100mg on this board and no where near that size. I then started to talk to a few of the doctors who i work with who are on 5mg human grade var thats like 7$ a tab and only running 20mgs and there results are mind blowing compared to what I have seen people run with 100mgs. I understand there is a difference with HG vs UGL but seriously these guys are running 20-30mg and are gaining massive size. I am not talking about big gains like people say around here. I am talking heavy weights that are placing top 3 at big NPC shows.
> 
> This is why i dont mess with VAR period the stuff is way over priced for the gains i can get. I can run higher HGH and get better gains. I can just up my dose of tren too and know I am getting my $$ worth.


The bold above is hilarious. 50 mg legit var daily is not that strong. zero weight gain but some mild strength gain in males. I have used Var from a USA pharm many times and its pretty weak to be honest. The reason it takes 100 mg daily is because the drug essentially is for children and ladies not necessarily because its fake.


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 12, 2014)

If you read about var, it had a bad rep for being weak for years mainly because of those small tablets and low doses. Not until ppl upped the dosage it became popular. So I dont believe the "its not real cuz you dont need that much" claim.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> The bold above is hilarious. 50 mg legit var daily is not that strong. zero weight gain but some mild strength gain in males. I have used Var from a USA pharm many times and its pretty weak to be honest. The reason it takes 100 mg daily is because the drug essentially is for children and ladies not necessarily because its fake.



50mg for ladies and children
100mg for trannies


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 12, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> 50mg for ladies and children
> 100mg for trannies


Haha

10-15 mg daily gals

50-100 mg daily for guys or stack it with winny to save some cash.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Anybody have experience with both Var and Epistane?  I saw someone on another forum said basically epistane have him the same kind of results, but much better results than he had from var.

any thoughts?


----------



## hckyguy29 (Mar 16, 2014)

I have been looking into taking var or winny but have heard winny is round on the liver. Is there anything you suggest to go along with this? I am looking to cut weight.


----------



## fizs#1 (Mar 17, 2014)

You may want to run some sarms1 mk-2866.  A few guys logged it here and enjoyed the results.  It's great as a recomp with less sides than winny or var.


----------



## baseautos (Mar 18, 2014)

anyone tried alpha pharma var? any feedback?


----------

